# Which way To Go?



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

I'm a UK Registered nurse,many years experience. For last year or two,have been looking into moving to Canada. There are so many immigration routes,such vast amount of information,extortionate fees involved! Even went to an immigration conference in London - wasnt at all what I expected,they seemed to be concerned with promoting immigration only to Quebec. Also been in touch with a couple of agencies. General impression I have is that main areas of nursing recruitment are for very remote regions/specialist nurses only. Confused,losing confidence with it all!
Any UK nurses made it to Canada(any province) in last couple of years,if so which route did you take? I would be going alone,any information/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should contact Work in Canada | Canadian Nurses Association


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for the info Auld Yin and your prompt reply


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mountains7 said:


> I'm a UK Registered nurse,many years experience. For last year or two,have been looking into moving to Canada. There are so many immigration routes,such vast amount of information,extortionate fees involved! Even went to an immigration conference in London - wasnt at all what I expected,they seemed to be concerned with promoting immigration only to Quebec. Also been in touch with a couple of agencies. General impression I have is that main areas of nursing recruitment are for very remote regions/specialist nurses only. Confused,losing confidence with it all!
> Any UK nurses made it to Canada(any province) in last couple of years,if so which route did you take? I would be going alone,any information/advice would be greatly appreciated.



Do not pay _any_ fees, much less extortionate ones. If you are smart enough to become a nurse, you are easily smart enough to deal with the paperwork required. Do it yourself and save your money.

Your occupation is on the federal skilled worker list of occupations which will be a definite help:

Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------

